# Please Help!!! Opinions needed on gun choices!



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am looking into getting a new 17 HMR for coyote hunting. Now i have heard good stuff about the savage HMR but i was looking into the Remington 579 HMR. Has anyone had any experience with this Remington. If so please give your opinion. Also if u believe that anothger 17 HMR is better please express your opinions! Thanks!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

dont even hunt a coyote with a 17 get something bigger at least a 220 at least, how many times do we have to go over this


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 579 HMR


You mean remington 597

I'm not even going to address the .17 HMR for coyote debate.

(Goes and gets popcorn)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the same fellow that said he already had a Ruger 17HMR and was taking coyotes out to 300 yards with it...........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What do you guys mean?? :huh:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes i do already have a ruger and i gave that to my son, and i am looking into getting another one, and no i am afraid i am not taking them 300 yards out.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have/had an HMR that's working at 300yds why wouldn't you get another one just like it? Seems that a 17HMR that works reliably to 300 answers all the questions one could ever ask of that caliber.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

```
Quacker Whacker said : Dec 26, 10:50 pm "definately my ruger 17 HMR! Works wonderful and if u have the right bullets u can take out a cyote at 300 yards simpily".
```
I'm merely repeating what you said.......... nothing more. Did I misunderstand your comment?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I think you MAY have confused your 17 hmr for a 17 REM when you were dreaming up these supposed 300 yrd kills. even at that it is still a stretch.

if you're going to fib, at least keep your fantasys accurate.

Paige


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I must have missed that 300 yards with a 17HMR comment the first time. That's one of the biggest stories I've heard in a while. Now I need to clean my keyboard.

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

damn id like to see that 300 yard coyote kill with a rim fire. i would say you probaly have never even hunted yotes and if you have with a 17hmr you shouldnt even be allowed to have a gun.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

You can tell from that post that i was joking and i have NEVER hit a coyote from 200yds. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with a 597 remington? This is all i am asking.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Decent rifle for the price, comparable to a Marlin or Savage mag fed semi. With one exeception, the Remington mags are a POS, exepect rim over laps, spring binding, and double feeds. Also no hi-caps avaliable.

My advice, Ruger 10/22.

I still refuse to comment on .17 HMR as a coyote gun.


----------



## T3 Lite (Nov 29, 2006)

I have one and carry it in the tractor. The magazine is horrible. Doesn't latch in and jams up a lot. I've hit 1 coyote with it, watched it for a mile and nothing happened.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I just purchased a Marlin 917 vs and it will be coming soon so i will let you know how it shoots but i have seen great groups with that rifle


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Ill Take my Ruger 10/22 Over a 17 HMR I Get 1,000 Yard Kills all the time with it. And i shoot em in the foot and they still Die :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

really


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea No Lie, So much Power! :rollin: :beer:


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry guys to say I think the gun to purchase is one that fits your situation. I have had a 22 ruger my whole life. I purchased a 17hmr for simply the thought of something new. I have a Savage with stainless bull barrell. It shoots great. A dead shot every time when their is not to much wind, I have found that wind is a major problem for that little thing. I love the fact that it is so fast. For praire dogs would choose nothing differnt. I have shot some fox with it. I have droped them not at 300,200 yards but probably around 75 to 100 yrds. We have shot yotes aswell with it. I see that it does hit them and peirce through them but no drop what so ever. will take some time. I think a perfect heart or lung shot would take one at 100yds, if it does not hit bone first. reason I say this is the speed it has. I would love to have something larger necked down to a 17. Just to shoot out of intrest only of what it would do. Always like to buy things to play with, and anyone who says they don't is 1 lieing through their teeth or 2 needs to find their inner child.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

i myself call in the coyotes, i dont use a rifle i use a double barrel 12 gauge but when i dont call them in i use a 30-30 lever action with 3 time 9 scope using xp-2 winchester rounds


----------

